# Brit wants to work/live in Mexico



## Mark_B (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello all,

I've visited Mexico a few times and have decided I would like to work and live there.
I'd appreciate any help or advice from people here, especially other Brits who have achieved this.
I'm trying to find into on the internet as well as contacting the Mexican Embassy in London, which unfortunately never answers the phone.

I have many years experience in child care as well as being a computer engineer.
My Spanish is unfortunately terrible but I do hope to improve especially should I eventually achieve my dream of living there.

So any suggestions, help or advice would be gratefully received 

Thank you.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Mexico is pretty strict on people coming in and taking a job and the lack of fluency in Spanish is also a problem. My guess is that there is an association of UK businesses in Mexico. By far the easiest route would be to find a UK company that would sponsor you.


----------

